# On-line themes dictionary



## Victor

As a music-lover and retired computer programmer, I've created a web site devoted to identifying classical and folk-music tunes. You play the first ten notes, in any key, on a virtual piano using the mouse. The system searches my database for matches, transposing your notes into all possible keys. It then lists all tunes found that match your notes. You *may* enter less than ten notes.http://BestClassicalTunes.com

From this list it hyper-links to a web page with information about the tune, its work or opus, composer, etc., together with a button to click and listen to a Midi version of the work. For about 20% of the themes, a musical score is shown, using Sibelius 'Scorch'.

The database is small but growing, currently around 1200 themes. I've attempted to start by assembling classical music in the typical top 100 lists, similar to lists posted by many members of this forum.

I'd be very interested to receive feedback from anyone who has tried this out. Was it useful? Did it work as expected? Obviously, the database does not contain rare, exotic or virtually unknown music, It also concentrates on music of the 17th, 18th, 19th and very early 20th centuries, partly for copyright reasons.

The site is www.BestClassicalTunes.com


----------



## emiellucifuge

Nice one, thiss could prove very useful!
Thanks

Have you heard of musipedia.org ?


----------



## Victor

*Musipedia*

Thanks for your reply, Emiellucifuge. Yes, I've seen Musipedia, and it is fabulous. My site has a small number of tunes by comparison, though growing. I hope my difference is in the in-situ instant Midi files, a large proportion of them full length and fully orchestrated, and the instant in-situ Scorch scores. By in-situ, I mean these are not links to outside web-sites, but wholly contained within BestClassicalTunes.com.


----------



## Victor

As of December 2012, I have updated and improved my Dictionary of Musical Themes to be faster, and compatible with all the main browsers used today, such as Internet Explorer IE9, Apple Safari, Google Chrome and Firefox. The virtual piano now utilizes the inbuilt audio fuction of HTML, so it does not need any plug-in media player, to sound the piuano notes when clicked. I have added theme entry facilities with English note names, tonic solfa (solfeggio or 'movable do'), German note names, and French/Italian/Spanish note names.


----------



## Ramako

It's really good! It's a lot more intuitive than the imslp one, and a lot better presented, although it is slower. Sometimes the black notes don't seem to work.


----------

